# Rickett's Glen State Park in PA cabin advice



## delia

HI !

I'm trying to plan a trip to Rickett's Glen State Park in PA. I do not have an RV so I'm looking for a nice campground that has cabins. The state park itself is booked up till Sept or Oct as far as getting 2 consecutive days.

Does anyone know of a campground nearby to Rickett's Glen that has nice cabins?

Thanks.


----------



## ctfortner

Hi delia, welcome to the site.

Here are some alternatives for you to look into.

Acorn Acres Campground - Acorn Acres Campground

Indian Head Campground - http://www.indianheadcampground.com/ - Not sure about cabins here

Knoebels Amusement Resort - Family Vacation

Pioneer Campground - Pioneer Campground | Campground Near Laporte | Campgrounds Eagles Mere

Moyers Grove Campground - Moyers Grove Campground & Country RV

Splash Magic Campground - Pa Camping at Splash Magic Campground and RV Resort


----------



## delia

thanks very much. Do you have personal knowledge of these campgrounds? do you know which is best?


----------



## ctfortner

Sorry, never been camping out that way. I am in TN. There are several PA members here, maybe they will share some info about some of these if they have ever been to them. The websites above all have very good info and pictures to help you decide as well.


----------



## kiteri

Welcome Delia!!!

Unfortunately, though I am a Pennsylvanian... I have not camped at any of these campgrounds.

I rent the cabins at PA state parks all the time. I will let you know though, that they do not rent the cabins in two day increments between June and the end of August. They have a 7 day minimum stay required.

It is part of the reason I bought a tent. The tent sites at state parks are available for a two night stay. 

When you go with the private campgrounds, you may be able to rent a cabin or cottage for two nights.

Pennsylvania Campground Owner's Association lists another campground in the area that also rents campers:

Whispering Pines Camping Estates - Home

I hope this helps a little.


----------



## delia

Thanks. That info does help. I'm hoping that someone familiar w/the local camp rental places will chime in to let me know if they have first hand knowledge of any of the places.

I'd had to reserve & go all that way only to find that the camp ground is a disappointment.


----------



## ctfortner

Another thing I have done in the past, that may be an option is to just drive out and check it out. If its close by to you. We have taken a liesurely drive to places on the weekend just to see first hand how they are. If they are within an hour, thats what I would do. Of course I drive an hour one way to work everyday, so an hour is a piece of cake to me.


----------



## delia

Yes, that's good advice & I have done so before. Rickett's Glen is 3+ hours from me so for me, that's too far to check out a place. Worse comes to worse, I'll stay in a hotel. I can check out campgrounds in that area while I'm on vac and go back to one of them in the future if they're really nice.


----------



## plaz70

I can't help you with the cabin because we only camp at state parks and like someone mentioned, you have to rent the cabin for a week during the summer. Frances Slocum is close to Ricketts Glen. We stayed in one of the walk in sites. There are 15 of them in their own loop with the showerhouse at the beginning of the loop. There is a playground & pool. The pool costs $1.50 per camper per day with no charge for small kids under a certain height.


----------

